# Breaking the toilet seat?????



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2006)

I have to ask...

My husband and I have gone through about three toilet seats in the three years we've been together. 

So, I have to ask...do you guys break your toilet seats thismuch? I mean, one of the little arms that hold it to thetoilet breaks. Is this that common?

We're not terribly heavy people...we each weigh approx 200lbs. So, I really don't get it!

Are we just weird?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd say you're wierd.

I remember one breaking, but it was as old as the house.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2006)

Hehe...not only that, but GET THIS...I just wentto the bathroom and saw where he broke it, and it's RIGHT ON THESEAT!!! He didn't break the little connector arm...he brokethe SEAT! HAHA!! I don't think he'll live this onedown. 

Needless to say, he'll be going to Lowe's soon to get a new one. 

Oh, keep in mind, I don't know how old each of these seats were that webroke...each one was in a different apartment, so they could have beenquite old, for all we know...hehe! (Of course, that's reallyjust me making excuses.....HA!)


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, you're not weird... I find that toiletseats are not made very well these days. The plastic, cheaper ones areespecially easy to break (the hinges go very easily). The hinges alsocome loose every other day or so! And the lack of thickness in theseats themselves make them very easy to break. If I didn't know anybetter, I'd guess the manufacturers design them that way, just to getmore sales (kinda like the tv's and other appliances that explode theday after their warranty runs out). Oak toilet seats are more durable,and tend to have heavier, metal hinges that last longer. 

But of course, you live in California...so maybe Californian toiletseats are just wimpy! (hehe) If you lived in Canada you'd find thattoilets and their seats are designed to withstand everything, even theelements. To prove it, here's a pic of my son on the toilet onewinter's day:







*Tongue planted firmly in cheek for this post*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know....maybe teach him to hover? Some men are highly trainable. 

I noticed that whenI was in a hurry to use the potty, I'd practicallyfall onto it in my hurry and the seat part would slide to one side andit eventually broke the little arms off. Are you in a hurry? 

I think this is the weirdest thread ever. 


-JAK


----------



## missyscove (Oct 20, 2006)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I don't know....maybe teach him to hover? Some men are highly trainable.
> 
> I noticed that whenI was in a hurry to use the potty, I'd practicallyfall onto it in my hurry and the seat part would slide to one side andit eventually broke the little arms off. Are you in a hurry?
> 
> ...




TMI!:shock2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2006)

Haha, but the photo wasn't too much for you? 

-JAK


----------



## BunnyRae (Oct 20, 2006)

In my home town there was a purple toilet in a yard, they had planted flowers in it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah...wtf people are planting flowers in the weirdest things nowadays.

My friend's mum has stuff planted in an old boot.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Oct 21, 2006)

A town next door as toilet races. People takeold toliets put wheels on them and have one person sit on the tolietwhile 2 people are being pushing the toliets. They do have a handle onthe back of the toliet to push it easier. People decorate their tolietsand all!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2006)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:*


> A town next door as toilet races. People take old tolietsput wheels on them and have one person sit on the toliet while 2 peopleare being pushing the toliets. They do have a handle on the back of thetoliet to push it easier. People decorate their toliets and all!







That would be so cool and so much fun!!!



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 21, 2006)

Why thank you! Hehe...I don't believe I've ever had the honor. 

I was just curious how many people out there have had the same experience, or if I was just weird. 

I've had a history of breaking them (the hinge part), so I thinkNaturestee isn't far off in her assessment, no pun intended,hehe! Get it...*ass*essment?? Hehe!!I'm not one to cuss, but that was kinda funny! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I think this is the weirdest thread ever.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2006)

Um we have been there, just recently.

My husband comes out and says um the toilet seat broke. I said how it is ceramic solid ones. he said I dunno.

So head off to Kmart and 13 dollars later. WE got the metal hinge kindand really thick solid ceramic ones right. Lo and behold a week latermy husband says um you got clear tape, I said yeah "Why", he says umthe toilet seat broke again, Ok here is the tape. The seat is stillhere, a week later he comes out and says tape again, I said why theseat broke again. He says um yeah right next to it, So it is stillhere. We have to replace it before november 1st cause we are moving.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 21, 2006)

I have to admit....my husband and I got a good laugh from that one. Way to get your $13 worth!! 

(Not far off from what I would do, BTW...)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2006)

lol, well it is new so, my husband said thatwhen we pick the new one up, he is going to clean it and show themKmart people why it broke and get our 13 bucks back. Say we are cheapnot.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hehe! Well, heck, I would take itback, too! :shock: One week is bad...especially fora ceramic toilet seat!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2006)

lol yeah, lol

Hey I read on that peroxide. Loved it, and I am showing it to dad causehe says you have to bleach everything. I hate bleach and I know thatbleach does not kill everything. Ugh, I am going to try that in whiteswhen I do a load this weekend.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ive always break the hinges off toilet seats inour house. Its happened about 4 times in 5 years. Idont know why! Im not very heavy either. 

This is a VERY weird thread! Whats it going to be next!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, very cool! Glad to hear you likedit! I got it in an email, and my first thought was, "boy, allthe ladies (and possibly some of the men) on RO would LOVE to readthis!" 
*
SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> lol yeah, lol
> 
> Hey I read on that peroxide. Loved it, and I am showing it to dad causehe says you have to bleach everything. I hate bleach and I know thatbleach does not kill everything. Ugh, I am going to try that in whiteswhen I do a load this weekend.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Who knows, with me? Hehe...I have all sorts of goofy thoughts like this one! 
*
Linz_1987 wrote: *


> This is a VERY weird thread! Whats it going to be next!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 22, 2006)

They just don't make toilet seats like they usedto! Ours occasionally break as well as some in ourrental houses.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2006)

We should probably start some organization tohelp educate people on proper toilet seat selection and construction.Together, we can make a better toilet seat. 

-JAK


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, aren't you guys (gals) affraid to use wooden toilet seats in case you get a sliver some where you shouldn't?

Now wouldn't that be cute, going to the ER asking the Doctor to take the sliver 

out.:laugh:

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## binkies (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh dear. This is just way out there!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the wooden ones are coated in like,,laminated stuff. Unless its a uber cheap one. Or if its a super oldseat. I'm afraid to like, use the toilet seat now. We had a wooden onethat was cracked and I'd get pinched everytime I used it. 

Then mum replaced it with one of those cooshy stuffed seats....it was soooo nice. Like a throne. 


The seat upstairs is porcelain and I don't like it because it's cold. 

-JAK


----------



## cheryl (Oct 22, 2006)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> The seat upstairs is porcelain and I don't like it because it's cold.
> 
> -JAK


:laugh:,yeah i know what you mean,especially in the winter time



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 23, 2006)

The only thing with those cushy seats, is if thevinyl (if that's what it's made out of) cracks. My sister'sdid this, and they took about a few months to replace it (in fact, theymight still have it, and it's been a couple years), so I HATE usingtheir bathroom! It's really uncomfortable to sit on crackedvinyl when you gotta go!

Hehe...love that this thread wound up being so popular! 

Also, love the "Together, we can make a better toilet seat" comment...CLASSIC!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 23, 2006)

The best toilet seats out there are the clear acrylic kinds where they fill it with seashells.

I have always wanted one of those toilet seats. I have a clock like that.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 23, 2006)

Hehe...I've always secretly wanted one, too, SweetPeasMommie! 

I've never had the guts to get one, though. 

Hey! Maybe when THIS ONE breaks, we'll get that one!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 23, 2006)

You can get ones with penguins in too Theres also one with barbed wire in the argos catalogue!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8303730.htm


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Lynx, my hubby wants that barbwire one and I might just order that for him for christmas.

saving it to my favorite.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hah Its ok He will be happy!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2006)

Yo, for serious you guys...

We've pretty much over the past week become some serious toilet seatexperts. So Tell me, i'm curious....what is your ULTIMATE toilet seat?Is it covered with buttons or gold? Is it fuzzy? What's it shaped like?

I think there should also be a standard public toilet seat hieght. Ihate it when I go to use a public restroom and my feet dangle like a 5year old. It makes things so ....difficult. And I keep wishing I couldtake a step stool or a box in with me. 

They need to also make Lay -z- Bowl recliners. So I can chill. 

-JAK


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hah!

I never use public toilets cos I think they are dirty. Withthe exception of going out for a 'few' drinks when I need the toiletevery 5 minutes. So I only know what they are like when I ampissed hehe. But I think they should make the cubicles biggeras when you stumble into the cubicle you bump into each wall and whenyou bend down to pick your trousers up you hit your head on the door:?lol. Also they put the box/bin thing on one side of thetoilet and it gets in the way when you sit down on the loo.Your cheecks or legtouches it and that is just dirty:?I know they have cleaners but they always seem to me to bedirty, when they probually arent. 

Anyway! I want a penguin toilet seat! 

P.S I always have to stand on the toilet seat to shut or open ourbathroom window, but thats not how I broke it all them times lol. I amsuprised though!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2006)

I REALLY hate how in all public restroom...thatstall door opens IN. What idiot thought that up? I always check theclearance between the door opening in and the edge of hte toilet, itsnever more than a few meager inches. How do they expect you to escape?Not all of us like to sepnd the day in a public pooper. 

I hate public restrooms also. They're so dirty. And the seat is alwayscold. And The seat is too high. I require some form of footrest. But I do love when they have reading material on theback of the door. 

I also REALLY hate when those automatic sensors flush the toielt thesecond you stand up and I get splashed ALL The time. How unsanitary isthat?! 

I've gotten myself in a rage now. 

Bunny people unite against toilets! 

omg we have no life.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 23, 2006)

lol I hate them sensers that are too senstitive.

I flush the handles with my feet. Meaning I lift my leg up and flush, then I whip out the sanitizer then wash my hands.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 23, 2006)

You know what's really akward, changing in astall with an automatic toilet, in other words, ever move you make itflushes. Then coming out, I always think, everyone else mustbe thinking, what's wrong with that girl, lol.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 23, 2006)

OH WOW! an automatic toilet?! That is so awesome!

Ive only ever seen an automatic hand washer in Mc Donalds. Theres soap, then water, and then a airer after sensor


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2006)

Naw, they'll jsut think you're really courteous...


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 23, 2006)

HEHE!! That is too funny!

I've always liked cushy seats, myself, just being sure to replace themif they ever crack (which I've never, myself, actuallyexperienced). I like how in the summer they seem somehowrefreshing to sit on, while in the winter they aren't cold like othertypes of toilet seats.


*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Naw, they'll jsut think you're really courteous...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know why, but the toilets in PEtsmartalways reject me. They're too high, and they have trouble...swallowingor whatever. IT always clogs on me. And its public restroom so there'salways people wiating tog et in after me. I'm so embarassed. And itALWAYS happened that as soon as I got to work...I had to make adeposit. ARGH. 

No matter how many courtesy flushes....the toilet like...always knew it was me. And backed up. 

Yes, thats gross.


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 23, 2006)

HAHAHA this thread is great!

We've broken several toilet seats in the last couple of years. Two in 2weeks, at one point. My son, as it turns out, was the culprit. He has aterrible habit of dropping the seat and lid after he's done. It alwaysends up cracking the seat. We've never had any problems with the hingesbreaking, just the seats.

As for public restrooms....yes, whoever came up with the concept of thedoors opening into the stalls should be punished. There's nothing likestraddling the toilet in order to open the door to get out of thestall. I'm convinced the designer was a man.



Heather


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm convinced the designed was someone with nolegs who had an incredible ability to hover about 3 feet off theground, or perhaps the ability ot walk through walls.


----------

